# How to convert a BW image to color?



## daniel_p (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello people, is there any way to convert a black and white picture to full color? The only way I can imagine would be to somehow convert it from grayscale to "redscale" (shades of red), then to "greenscale", then to "bluescale", and then somehow combine these 3 versions to make a colored version of the original photo. 

As you can probably tell, I don't really know what I'm talking about, so I don't know if that's even possible. Is it? If so, what program would I use and how? I'm hoping there are some photoshop gurus here that could answer my question. Thanks!


----------



## anton980 (Dec 27, 2004)

I've actually colorized black and white photos by selection regions then Adjust - Curves.  Worked very nice.


----------



## raider (Dec 30, 2004)

convert grayscale to cmyk - use channel mixer to adjust selected areas such as skin and clothes etc.


----------



## mavrik (Dec 30, 2004)

You could handcolor it.  Otherwise you're going to have a lot of work cut out for you.  

(there's a funny joke in there........)


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 31, 2005)

*bump*  You might find this interesting.
http://www.wacom.com/tips/tip.cfm?ID=87&category=Photoshop


----------

